# Xemnas vs. Terra, Aqua, and Ventus



## Swordsman Zabuza (Feb 19, 2012)

Location: Keyblade Graveyard

State of Mind: Xemnas (Final Form), Keyblade Wielders (Normal, have Keyblade Armor)

Restrictions: None


----------



## Toriko (Feb 19, 2012)

This isn't going to end well.

He casually defeats them


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Feb 19, 2012)

Brohan said:


> This isn't going to end well.
> 
> He casually defeats them



What makes you say that? Are they really that low on the power scale?


----------



## Toriko (Feb 19, 2012)

Ven is for sure. Terra and Aqua are up there, but still below Sora and Riku in terms of raw power, who were noticeably weaker than Xemnas w/kingdom hearts.

They're definantly more skilled, but they just haven't been shown to have the raw power.


----------



## Bit Sean (Feb 19, 2012)

Final Xemnas takes this easily. I'd be tempted to say Base Xemnas could win with difficulty if you go via powerscaling.

Out of interest, what if you replaced Terra with Lingering Sentiment?


----------



## Toriko (Feb 19, 2012)

They'd fair a lot better, since that version of Terra is even stronger than Sora, but there's still the fact that Ven is so weak, and Aqua hasn't shown enough post time skip to really be that helpful either.


----------



## Bit Sean (Feb 19, 2012)

Yeah, fair enough.

We don't really know how much stronger Lingering Sentiment is considering he and Sora seemingly fought to standstill, but yeah. I pretty much agree.

Why is Ven so weak anyway? Considering he's basically the light form of Vanitas if I remember correctly. Or is it just lolKHstoryline.


----------



## Toriko (Feb 19, 2012)

Any time he fought Vanitas, he pretty much let him win.

Turns out Vanitas actually won their last battle, seeing as how he took Ven's body.

Basically lolKHstoryline, yeah.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Feb 19, 2012)

Ventus is pretty weak compared to Terra and Aqua. While the latter two have more skill than Sora and Riku, they have yet to gain any strength feats that put them on the same level as Sora and Riku. Xemnas wins.


----------



## Bender (Feb 19, 2012)

Xemnas rapes the shit out of them. 

Not only is he faster but he's stronger as well. 

Also in Nomura's words: Upon absorbing the power of KH he became the most powerful being in existence.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 20, 2012)

Man people hilariously underestimate Terra, Aqua, and Ven.

Terra himself held his own against Xehanort and Vanitas at the same time then defeated Xehanort at his absolute best as his lingering will,(Terranort with his memories intact is probably stronger than Xemnas himself, hell even old man xehanort was able to wreck the shit out of the land of departure casually). Aqua is around Terra's power level maybe even a little stronger. And Ven is on par with Vanitas and is no slouch either.

You really think the three of them with their advanced techniques and abilities can't replicate what Sora and Riku were able to?

Please.

Xemnas gets an Ultima Cannon to the face.




Brohan said:


> Turns out Vanitas actually won their last battle, seeing as how he took Ven's body.



Vanitas didn't win. Ven kicked his ass when they had a battle in their mindscape.


----------



## Bender (Feb 20, 2012)

@Platinum

As said in the other thread, no one is overhyping Riku, Sora and Roxas you're overrating TAV.

Vanitas did win in the end since he managed to somewhat take Ven with him into oblivion.



> Terra himself held his own against Xehanort and Vanitas at the same time then defeated Xehanort at his absolute best as his lingering will,



DUDE. We went over this in the KH 3D thread. Xehanort was counting on Terra beat the living shit out of him so he could take his body. The only reason the lingering sentiment beat him so bad was because it was his soul that contained all his rage and hatred towards Xehanort.



> (Terranort with his memories intact is probably stronger than Xemnas himself, hell even old man xehanort was able to wreck the shit out of the land of departure casually).



And Xemnas KH powered had the control over an entire world. What part of most powerful being in existence as noted by Nomura don't you understand?


----------



## Enclave (Feb 20, 2012)

This is a rape thread.  TVA don't stand a chance.

This'd be like taking end of KH1 Sora and Riku and throwing them up against Xemnas.  They just wouldn't stand a chance.

Now yes, Terra, Aqua and Ven have much more technical skill than Sora and Riku but that's not going to help them here.  Sora and Riku have FAR more raw power than TVA.  It's even debatable if TVA have the raw power of end of KH Sora let alone end of KH2 Sora.

Oh and regarding Lingering Sentiment.  Hard to say how strong it is as of the end of BBS.  For all we know it got stronger over the years.  In fact, it does seem reasonable that it would increase in power.  Everybody else seems to.



Brohan said:


> Any time he fought Vanitas, he pretty much let him win.
> 
> Turns out Vanitas actually won their last battle, seeing as how he took Ven's body.
> 
> Basically lolKHstoryline, yeah.



Ven wasn't weaker than Vanitas.  In fact, the only way the X-Blade could have formed is if they were equals.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Feb 20, 2012)

Bender said:


> The only reason the lingering sentiment beat him so bad was because it was his soul that contained all his rage and hatred towards Xehanort.



The LS was formed from Terra's Mind not his soul.


----------



## King Hopper (Feb 20, 2012)

moomooman gives them the stick


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 20, 2012)

It is to note that Sora and Riku could win and barely only because extreme ammounts of PIS and because Xemnas was holding back for unkown reasons.

What would had happened if there wasnt a spaceship conveniently placed at the tower? GG Sora and Riku

About Xemnas holding back, it was stated Xemnas could use the keyblade, possibly 2 if not 3 keyblades because he had the hearts of 3 keybladers 2 of them full masters, but he wanted to avoid using the keyblades.

What would had happened if Xemnas had actually fought using the keyblade? GG Sora and Riku.

Do not delude yourselves Sora and Riku even teamed up were not stronger than Xemnas, fully bloodlusted Xemnas and no PIS would had them crushed. If Sora and Riku even teamed up couldnt > Xemnas then I dont see how TAV can.

It is also to note Xemnas's incredible power was him using the power of a cripple Kingdom Hearts, I wonder what would had happened if Diz hadnt crippled KH and Xemnas would had the power of the complete thing.


----------



## Toriko (Feb 20, 2012)

I guess I was a bit fuzzy on that.

w.e its' KH.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Feb 20, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> It is to note that Sora and Riku could win and barely only because extreme ammounts of PIS and because Xemnas was holding back for unkown reasons.



Why would xemnas hold back? He was clearly trying to kill Sora, "Can you spare a heart?"



Orochibuto said:


> About Xemnas holding back, it was stated Xemnas could use the keyblade, possibly 2 if not 3 keyblades because he had the hearts of 3 keybladers 2 of them full masters, but he wanted to avoid using the keyblades.



He can only use one Keyblade, Master Xehanort's. Terra's keyblade is with the Lingering Sentiment. 



Orochibuto said:


> What would had happened if Xemnas had actually fought using the keyblade? GG Sora and Riku.



Why would he need the keyblade, he was already destroying them.


----------



## Bender (Feb 20, 2012)

DarkSlayerZero said:


> The LS was formed from Terra's Mind not his soul.







> When the will is exceptionally strong, the soul can live without both the heart and body, as was the case of Terra's Lingering Will; a suit of Keyblade Armor made animate by Terra's disembodied soul.



You were saying?


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Feb 20, 2012)

Bender said:


> You were saying?



Thats a wiki. Your body submits, your heart succumbs, so why does yor mind resist? YOU were saying.


----------



## Bender (Feb 20, 2012)

DarkSlayerZero said:


> Thats a wiki. Your body submits, your heart succumbs, so why does yor mind resist? YOU were saying.



I was saying that we're both sort of right.



> The Lingering Will is the lost mind of the Keyblade wielder, Terra, residing within his discarded armor after his body is stolen by Master Xehanort.



His will allowed him to continue existing...

while...



> The soul literally gives the body life, and is the difference between being alive or dead. It is the force that wills the body to live, and drives it to survive.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 20, 2012)

DarkSlayerZero said:


> Why would xemnas hold back? He was clearly trying to kill Sora, "Can you spare a heart?"



Going with killing intent =/= going all out. Xemnas was for unexplained reasons holding back his use of the keyblade which is a far more devastating weapon than Org XIII weapons...... and imagine a keyblade backed up with power from KH.

Also it is to note that while it appear like it, there are hints about Xemnas having further plans for Sora and Riku than just finishing them of "I cannot allow it to end this way, *not yet*"

And he needed them to gather hearts. If he got them to the brink of death the Keyblade would most likely had provided him the boost needed to defeat them.



DarkSlayerZero said:


> He can only use one Keyblade, Master Xehanort's. Terra's keyblade is with the Lingering Sentiment.



He has also Master Eraqus heart which was within Terra which formed part of Terranort.



DarkSlayerZero said:


> Why would he need the keyblade, he was already destroying them.



With the keyblade he would possibly had gotten the boost needed to finish them, but again because of unknown reasons he held back and didnt used it. But really Sora+Riku I dont see them stronger than Xemnas, the mere fact that Xemnas didnt used the keyblade to fight them and that without the convenient spaceship would had been GG for them should be enough.

Also they only got him because of the surprise "MA LAZ0R!" that came from the keyblade. Perhaps had he used his own Keyblade he would had been able to defend from "MA LAZ0R!"


----------



## Bender (Feb 20, 2012)

@Orochibuto

Considering how Xemnas has some of Terra's heart it's incredibly plausible that he could have used the keyblade. However, since Xehanort is also part of Xemnas he despised the idea of using it especially since Kingdom Hearts was in his possession.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 20, 2012)

Bender said:


> @Orochibuto
> 
> Considering how Xemnas has some of Terra's heart it's incredibly plausible that he could have used the keyblade. However, since Xehanort is also part of Xemnas he despised the idea of using it especially since Kingdom Hearts was in his possession.



Thus it was due CIS and PIS that Riku and Sora were capabe of beating Xemnas. And that is not a theory it was outright stated Xemnas could use the Keyblade.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 20, 2012)

Bender said:


> @Platinum
> 
> As said in the other thread, no one is overhyping Riku, Sora and Roxas you're overrating TAV.
> 
> Vanitas did win in the end since he managed to somewhat take Ven with him into oblivion.



Ventus soundly defeated him. He was taken into oblivion because that was the result of the X-blade being destroyed.



> DUDE. We went over this in the KH 3D thread. Xehanort was counting on Terra beat the living shit out of him so he could take his body. The only reason the lingering sentiment beat him so bad was because it was his soul that contained all his rage and hatred towards Xehanort.



Xehanort needed to push Terra to his limit to weaken his heart enough to posses him, this notion that he was holding back is unfounded and laughable.



> And Xemnas KH powered had the control over an entire world. What part of most powerful being in existence as noted by Nomura don't you understand?



Again when was this quote made ?



Enclave said:


> This is a rape thread.  TVA don't stand a chance.
> 
> This'd be like taking end of KH1 Sora and Riku and throwing them up against Xemnas.  They just wouldn't stand a chance.
> 
> Now yes, Terra, Aqua and Ven have much more technical skill than Sora and Riku but that's not going to help them here.  Sora and Riku have FAR more raw power than TVA.  It's even debatable if TVA have the raw power of end of KH Sora let alone end of KH2 Sora.



Ahaha this is so awful I don't even know what to say. Tell me when Sora can summon meteors to rain from the sky. The Sora and Riku wank is really just incredibly ridiculous.



> Oh and regarding Lingering Sentiment.  Hard to say how strong it is as of the end of BBS.  For all we know it got stronger over the years.  In fact, it does seem reasonable that it would increase in power.  Everybody else seems to.



Or it's power could of gotten weaker from sitting around rusting ? We don't know one way or the other.


----------



## Zihawk (Feb 20, 2012)

Seriously guys which xemnas is this? Base gets sodomized and final gets beaten high difficulty. Terra=LS why are people saying that LS got stronger from sitting still for 10 years? LS kicked Terranort's rear end and aqua did the same thing. LS is also greater than or equal to in power with end of KH2 Sora. They aren't losin this.


----------



## Bender (Feb 20, 2012)

@ Zihawk

Final Xemnas


----------



## Zihawk (Feb 20, 2012)

Bender said:


> @ Zihawk
> 
> Final Xemnas



Haha well if Final Xemnas pulls out the keyblades he can take this, but other wise Terra and Aqua are at least as strong as Sora and Riku, and Ventus just gives them the little push they need to win. I'd give it to BBS 6/10.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Feb 20, 2012)

Zihawk said:


> Haha well if Final Xemnas pulls out the keyblades he can take this, but other wise Terra and Aqua are at least as strong as Sora and Riku, and Ventus just gives them the little push they need to win. I'd give it to BBS 6/10.



These same people got stomped by a weaker version of himself.


----------



## Zihawk (Feb 20, 2012)

DarkSlayerZero said:


> These same people got stomped by a weaker version of himself.



Lolwut? Terra kicked master xehanort's butt. Then xehanort took over his body and got sodomized by the lingering sentiment who is equal to terra. The same LS is as strong as end of KH 2 Sora. Aqua also beat Terranort and has been killing heartless for ten years straight since that. She's at least as strong as terra. Add on the fact that Ventus beat Vanitas with the X-Blade who stomped Mickey AND Aqua and I'm Pretty sure that Xemnas is in trouble.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 20, 2012)

Zihawk said:


> Seriously guys which xemnas is this? Base gets sodomized and final gets beaten high difficulty. Terra=LS why are people saying that LS got stronger from sitting still for 10 years? LS kicked Terranort's rear end and aqua did the same thing. LS is also greater than or equal to in power with end of KH2 Sora. They aren't losin this.



So basically you think TVA > Sora and riku teamed up? Because they werent stronger than xemnas even teamed up if it hadnt been for the ridiculous PIS spaceship it would had been GG for Sora and Riku, had Xemnas actually used the keyblade it would had been GG for Sora and Riku.

TAV arent going to have a PIS spaceship for Xemnas, TAV arent going to fight a Xemnas that refuse to use the keyblade.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 20, 2012)

Zihawk said:


> Lolwut? Terra kicked master xehanort's butt. Then xehanort took over his body and got sodomized by the lingering sentiment who is equal to terra. The same LS is as strong as end of KH 2 Sora. Aqua also beat Terranort and has been killing heartless for ten years straight since that. She's at least as strong as terra. Add on the fact that Ventus beat Vanitas with the X-Blade who stomped Mickey AND Aqua and I'm Pretty sure that Xemnas is in trouble.



LS isnt equal to Terra, unless you think its the sameto fight in a biological body than an armor whose only motivation is "You = kill", is 24/7 fully bloodlusted and enraged and of course doesnt have to worry about things like stamina and such.


----------



## Bender (Feb 20, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Thus it was due CIS and PIS that Riku and Sora were capabe of beating Xemnas.



lol I guess so. However, to be fair Sora has been growing greatly in strength over the year that he has been fighting Maleficent's forces + Xehanort's agenda to plunge the worlds in chaos.



> And that is not a theory it was outright stated Xemnas could use the Keyblade.



Never said it was. I'm saying Xemnas could have used Master Xehanort's keyblade or Terra's seeing as how he mixture of the two's essence. 




> Ventus soundly defeated him. He was taken into oblivion because that was the result of the X-blade being destroyed.



And yet Vanitas is still alive and kicking. 
*points at latest KH 3D trailer*


Also Ven isn't shit especially if the reason why Vanitas needed to beat him into submission was because the X-blade was incomplete.



> Xehanort needed to push Terra to his limit to weaken his heart enough to posses him



And that included the death of his current body which he considered past it's prime.  



> , this notion that he was holding back is unfounded and laughable.



During his fight against Terra Xehanort always walks towards him with one hand behind his back holding his keyblade and not once showed that he was struggling. Xehanort needed Terra's body in-tact and him roughing up his vessel would put his plans in a bind.

It's only after possessing Terra that Xehanort loses his cool. 

Also if the idea of Xehanort holding back in his first fight against Terra bring forward evidence that I don't know what I'm talking about(like you clearly don't). 




> Base gets sodomized and final gets beaten high difficulty. Terra=LS why are people saying that LS got stronger from sitting still for 10 years? LS kicked Terranort's rear end and aqua did the same thing.



Lingering Sentiment wouldn't do shit to Xehanort who wields Kingdom Hearts power and allows him control over an entire world. Xemnas threw buildings at Sora and Riku and was in control of a fucking giant-ass dragon able to shoot ridiculously large beams of light at Sora and Riku. There's nothing Master Xehanort did that was as spectacular as that other than possessing Terra and manipulating the terrain on the battlefield. First, Xemnas created a dimension similar to the world that never was and then afterwards he started flinging around buildings from the world that never was.


----------



## Zihawk (Feb 20, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> So basically you think TVA > Sora and riku teamed up? Because they werent stronger than xemnas even teamed up if it hadnt been for the ridiculous PIS spaceship it would had been GG for Sora and Riku, had Xemnas actually used the keyblade it would had been GG for Sora and Riku.
> 
> TAV arent going to have a PIS spaceship for Xemnas, TAV arent going to fight a Xemnas that refuse to use the keyblade.



Dude, this is twilight Xemnas not mecha dragon Xemnas there is no need for a spaceship. And feats for Xemnas with a Keyblade? Speculation means jack nothing. Riku blitzed him at least once in their fight so physically he isn't above them by any margin. Terra greater than or equal to LS who is greater than or equal to end of KH 2 Sora. Aqua is in the same boat and Ventus beat a guy who stomped both Mickey and Aqua who are keyblade masters. Xemnas is going to have a hell of a time just staying alive. Goodluck on him counter attacking when you have 3 people Equal to him in speed trying to ream him. Yeah he beats them in DC and maybe durability but that means naught when they are just as fast as him and wont give him a chance to attack back.


----------



## Bender (Feb 20, 2012)

Look BBS lovers

either show me examples of TAV swatting big ass buildings over slicing them apart like Sora and Riku in this vid:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3lLxrbx970w[/YOUTUBE]

Or stuff it.

They're weaker than Sora and Riku

get over it.


----------



## Zihawk (Feb 20, 2012)

Bender said:


> Look BBS lovers
> 
> either show me examples of TAV swatting big ass buildings over slicing them apart like Sora and Riku in this vid:
> 
> ...



Didja ever play KH 2 final mix son? Cause LS was all over Sora's ass and only stopped cause he realized he wasn't evil. He fought him to a complete standstill and maybe even had the advantage. So he is as strong as sora, aqua is as strong as terra is, and Ventus is probably their equal. So three sora level opponents vs a guy who couldn't take on two. You do the math.


----------



## Bender (Feb 20, 2012)

Zihawk said:


> Dude, this is twilight Xemnas not mecha dragon Xemnas there is no need for a spaceship. And feats for Xemnas with a Keyblade? Speculation means jack nothing.



Regardless, the mecha dragon is apart of Xemnas and one of the things he had in his control. The buildings he was throwing not with the help of the dragon.



> Riku blitzed him at least once in their fight so physically he isn't above them by any margin.



lol what

Xemnas was busy draining Sora's life force and thought his clone could handle Riku while he was busy with the former.



> Terra greater than or equal to LS who is greater than or equal to end of KH 2 Sora.



No he isn't. 



> Aqua is in the same boat and Ventus beat a guy who stomped both Mickey and Aqua who are keyblade masters.



What the hell are you talking about? Vanitas didn't stomp Aqua and Mickey. If anything they were holding on for dear life and Mickey was able to protect Aqua from being attacked by Vanitas. Also on Vanitas being stronger than Aqua. DUDE. He sneaked attacked her after she got through fighting Braig. Yeah, lots of skill there.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 20, 2012)

Zihawk said:


> Dude, this is twilight Xemnas not mecha dragon Xemnas there is no need for a spaceship. And feats for Xemnas with a Keyblade? Speculation means jack nothing. Riku blitzed him at least once in their fight so physically he isn't above them by any margin. Terra greater than or equal to LS who is greater than or equal to end of KH 2 Sora. Aqua is in the same boat and Ventus beat a guy who stomped both Mickey and Aqua who are keyblade masters. Xemnas is going to have a hell of a time just staying alive. Goodluck on him counter attacking when you have 3 people Equal to him in speed trying to ream him. Yeah he beats them in DC and maybe durability but that means naught when they are just as fast as him and wont give him a chance to attack back.



The dragon is part of Xemna's with KH power, so it does counts. You sound like those Kabuto haters that say edo tensei isnt part of his power.


----------



## Bender (Feb 20, 2012)

Zihawk said:


> Didja ever play KH 2 final mix son? Cause LS was all over Sora's ass and only stopped cause he realized he wasn't evil.



What the fuck are you talking about? No he wasn't. 



> He fought him to a complete standstill and maybe even had the advantage. So he is as strong as sora, aqua is as strong as terra is



Terra possesses slower speed and magical abilities than Aqua does. The same Aqua who defeated Xehanort who was using his bodies physical stamina against her. Years later the same Terra who became Ansem SOD and was using the guardian which Sora beat easily. 



> , and Ventus is probably their equal. So three sora level opponents vs a guy who couldn't take on two. You do the math.



    at your argument.

Ventus fought against Vanitas wielding an incomplete X-blade while Aqua  had help fighting the complete one. Ventus didn't do jack to Vanitas the first time they fought and had Mickey's help to hold him off.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Feb 20, 2012)

Zihawk said:


> Aqua is in the same boat and Ventus beat a guy who stomped both Mickey and Aqua who are keyblade masters.



Venitas(Vanitas controlling Ventus)+ X-Blade stomped Mickey and Aqua.


----------



## Zihawk (Feb 20, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> The dragon is part of Xemna's with KH power, so it does counts. You sound like those Kabuto haters that say edo tensei isnt part of his power.



The dragon is a completely different form of Xemnas man. Twilight Xemnas is his final form and that's the form the OP said we are using.


@bender

Give me proof that LS isn't Sora's equal other Than just saying no he's not. Like it or not he fought sora to a standstill and is at least his equal. Vanitas with the X-blade would have easily stomped Aqua and Mickey. Like you said they were holding on for dear life. Vanitas without the X-blade isn't at strong as the two of them. Ventus decisively beat X-blade Vanitas so he's got plenty of strength. And aqua beat Terranort in addition to fighting in the dark realm or wherever she is for 10 years. They are at least sora level.


----------



## Swordsman Zabuza (Feb 20, 2012)

Its a tough crowd out there tonight folks!


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 20, 2012)

Zihawk said:


> The dragon is a completely different form of Xemnas man. Twilight Xemnas is his final form and that's the form the OP said we are using.
> 
> 
> @bender
> ...



Isnt final Xemnas, Xemnas KH? You know Xemnas castle, xemnas dragon, xemnas knight and xemnas twilight are all forms of KH Xemnas and rightfully his power right?

If its really just twilight Xemnas then TAV wins, since you basically put a massively gimped Xemnas, otherwise he rapes.

X-blade Vanitas would have a better chance against KH Xemnas and he would still lose.


----------



## Bender (Feb 20, 2012)

Zihawk said:


> The dragon is a completely different form of Xemnas man. Twilight Xemnas is his final form and that's the form the OP said we are using.



Twilight Xenmas was telekinetically throwing the buildings at Sora and Riku. Just because he only did that in that battle doesn't mean he isn't capable of replicating the same feat.



> Give me proof that LS isn't Sora's equal other Than just saying no he's not.



The fact that Sora is capable of much more destructive feats than LS is. As a whole Xenmas powered by KH was capable of recreating "The World That Never Was" and threw buildings at Sora and Riku NOT just in the fight where he had control over the dragon but when they entered his domain after he absorbed KH's power.



> Like it or not he fought sora to a standstill and is at least his equal.



What are you talking about? The fight ends after Sora pulverizes Lingering Sentiment who stops after said pounding is over LS stops when he realizes Sora isn't his enemy. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHt1u1PZR7Q[/YOUTUBE]



> Vanitas with the X-blade would have easily stomped Aqua and Mickey. Like you said they were holding on for dear life. Vanitas without the X-blade isn't at strong as the two of them.



This is only one thing which I will agree with you on. However, Mickey was beaten insensate by Master Xehanort who is a great deal stronger than Vanitas. 



> Ventus decisively beat X-blade Vanitas so he's got plenty of strength. And aqua beat Terranort in addition to fighting in the dark realm or wherever she is for 10 years. They are at least sora level.



And yet they haven't fought Xenmas who was in possession of the power of KH which allowed him to throw skyscrapers at his opponents and create a thousand lasers and hurl them at his opponents. Tell me when have TAV's opponents ever done anything like that? Also Xenmas is able to create clones of himself and is faster than both Sora and Riku.


----------



## Zihawk (Feb 20, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Isnt final Xemnas, Xemnas KH? You know Xemnas castle, xemnas dragon, xemnas knight and xemnas twilight are all forms of KH Xemnas and rightfully his power right?
> 
> If its really just twilight Xemnas then TAV wins, since you basically put a massively gimped Xemnas, otherwise he rapes.
> 
> X-blade Vanitas would have a better chance against KH Xemnas and he would still lose.



Yeah they are but Twilight Xemnas is the FINAL FORM of him. And I forgot that even if it was mecha dragon Xemnas the BBS team has their armor which means they have their ships. So mecha xemnas would lose anyway. And X-blade Vanitas LOST to ventus. He wouldn't stand a better chance.

@bender

What pounding? At the end of the fight both are standing straight up and staring each other down and LS stops cause he realizes sora wasn't evil. And sora had Donald and goofy with him for help. I don't give a rip if they are useless in the game they still help him in the canon of the story. They are equals man


----------



## Bender (Feb 20, 2012)

Zihawk said:


> Yeah they are but Twilight Xemnas is the FINAL FORM of him. And I forgot that even if it was mecha dragon Xemnas the BBS team has their armor which means they have their ships. So mecha xemnas would lose anyway. And X-blade Vanitas LOST to ventus. He wouldn't stand a better chance.



What the fuck kind of logic is that? The reason the mecha Xenmas lost was because of how Sora and Riku combined their powers to modify the lasers from the vehicle which Riku was piloting to ridiculously big beam f light that destroyed both wings of the mecha dragon. Since when the hell could TAV combine their powers to form beams of light from their Keyblade vehicles?


----------



## Bender (Feb 20, 2012)

Zihawk said:


> Yeah they are but Twilight Xemnas is the FINAL FORM of him. And I forgot that even if it was mecha dragon Xemnas the BBS team has their armor which means they have their ships.



As I said in my above post: Sora and Riku combined their powers to modify the firing power of the mini ship which Riku was piloting to destroy the the Dragon mecha. TAV don't possess the power to perform such a feat.


@bender



> What pounding? At the end of the fight both are standing straight up and staring each other down and LS stops cause he realizes sora wasn't evil. And sora had Donald and goofy with him for help. I don't give a rip if they are useless in the game they still help him in the canon of the story. They are equals man



Clearly LS was still standing seeing as how he isn't drawn by the same limitations as ordinary beings.  Also if they're equals then that means Xehanort is clearly stronger seeing as how he can blow LS to smithereens with the ridiculous number of lasers he shot at Sora and Riku.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 20, 2012)

Zihawk said:


> Yeah they are but Twilight Xemnas is the FINAL FORM of him. And I forgot that even if it was mecha dragon Xemnas the BBS team has their armor which means they have their ships. So mecha xemnas would lose anyway. And X-blade Vanitas LOST to ventus. He wouldn't stand a better chance.
> 
> @bender
> 
> What pounding? At the end of the fight both are standing straight up and staring each other down and LS stops cause he realizes sora wasn't evil. And sora had Donald and goofy with him for help. I don't give a rip if they are useless in the game they still help him in the canon of the story. They are equals man



Well if it is only Twilight then TAV wins since Xemnas is massively gimped. If they were fighting KH Xemnas at full power they would get raped though.


----------

